# Help urgent internet crashes



## Sean Bhatti (Sep 9, 2015)

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10240]
(c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::db6:9548:3865:e4ad%14
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.228.173
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f9ec:2d42:1af8:3b2%15
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Tunnel adapter isatap.{D72F904B-F0D4-48AB-9C08-5EA9A7222F4B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E084CB19-1E16-45A2-AB62-D8D7403F5838}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Sean-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 80-1F-02-F2-0A-26
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B8-AE-ED-20-B3-BF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::db6:9548:3865:e4ad%14(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.228.173(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 79212269
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1D-78-C4-44-B8-AE-ED-20-B3-BF
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 150Mbps Wireless 802.11b/g/n Nano USB Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 80-1F-02-F2-0A-26
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f9ec:2d42:1af8:3b2%15(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 09 September 2015 19:14:17
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 09 September 2015 21:14:16
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 260054786
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1D-78-C4-44-B8-AE-ED-20-B3-BF
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{D72F904B-F0D4-48AB-9C08-5EA9A7222F4B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E084CB19-1E16-45A2-AB62-D8D7403F5838}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\WINDOWS\system32>

I am bad with computers so please be patient with me!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, and welcome to TSF, now can you tell the folks here what it is that happens, thanks for posting the info, it may be useful. What is crashing, when and what are you doing with your pc when it does crash.


----------



## Sean Bhatti (Sep 9, 2015)

Well, at the moment I am using my sister's wifi adapter thing... and it works but not very well, I am trying to connect to my powerline adapter and it says "unidentified network" and when I click it, it says "ethernet limited", like I said previously I am not very good with computers. I have college work to do and I need help urgently. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You should not need to use wifi if your plugging in an ethernet wire.


----------



## Sean Bhatti (Sep 9, 2015)

IPv6 DNS Servers:	fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
IPv4 address:	172.21.41.67
Manufacturer:	Realtek
Description:	Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Driver version:	9.1.401.2015
Physical address:	‎B8-AE-ED-20-B3-BF

Will this help?

The ethernet is not working...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you try a different cable.


----------



## Sean Bhatti (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes, I have used two different ethernet cables.

None of which change the outcome, otherwise I wouldn't be in this situation.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, I have put out a call for a networking team member to look in on your issue.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Was the Ethernet working prior?


----------



## Sean Bhatti (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes it was working four days ago when I was on the internet on my computer lastl.



joeten said:


> Hi, I have put out a call for a networking team member to look in on your issue.


Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

please do a tcp/ip reset

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8 and Windows 10*

For Windows Vista through to Windows 10
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen )​
For Windows 8 & 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._


Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_
ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen )​Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*
This error will occur with windows 8 and windows 10 , so ignore.

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357
also the link has a Microsoft * Fix it *, which will do the above for you

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Sean Bhatti (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks etaf but I have already tried all of this when I was looking my problem up in the forum already.

I forgot to add, I am retrying it and I got the access denied before and am still getting it.

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10240]
(c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Resetting Global, OK!
Resetting Interface, OK!
Resetting Neighbor, OK!
Resetting Path, OK!
Resetting , failed.
Access is denied.

Resetting , OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.


C:\WINDOWS\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Resetting Neighbor, OK!
Resetting Path, OK!
Resetting , failed.
Access is denied.

Resetting , OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.


C:\WINDOWS\system32>

I just shut my computer down and turned it back on again.

I have had no successful results so far, does anyone have any more advice?


----------



## Sean Bhatti (Sep 9, 2015)

I did the fix it for me thing and rebooted my pc, nothing changed.


----------



## Sean Bhatti (Sep 9, 2015)

Can I now safely assume that no one is responding because there is no possible solution to my problem...guess I will have to find another tech support site, any suggestions with one with a good response time and reliable answers?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

That's a strange assumption to make after less than 10 minutes without a reply since your last post. Would you like to wait a bit longer or close this thread and try elsewhere?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is a support forum, we help more than 1 person and we live and work in different time zones, if you want one to one support you have to pay for it, since you have come here and opted not to pay for it you will have to be patient. You have had responses and people will still be working on what is the best course of action to advise next, if this does not fit your requirements you still have the option of paying some tech support company, as you will find forums are very similar in responding.


----------



## Sean Bhatti (Sep 9, 2015)

I've never been on tech support site before and I have no idea how they function...or how long it takes to find the solution to your problem.


----------



## Sean Bhatti (Sep 9, 2015)

How long does it usually take?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

How long is a piece of string, answers don't just appear they take time and in some cases some testing out prior to posting them.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Have a look through some of the other questions here to get a guide, 
you may get an answer reasonably quickly or it may take a day or two to get a response 

All volunteers here who help out when they can



> Thanks etaf but I have already tried all of this when I was looking my problem up in the forum already.


Chances are we are going to ask you to repeat things, although noone knew you had already carried out the procedure 
And we would often like to see the results here anyway - so please bear with that 


What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, kaspersky or Mcafee or any free security suites like zonealarm, AVG , Webroot etc 


Access is denied is normal with windows 10 & 8/8.1

As i wrote in the instructions


> Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
> Access is Denied
> This error will occur with windows 8 and windows 10 , so ignore.


try safemode with networking 
*Safemode with networking*
with a cable connected from PC to router 
check the cable - see if there is a light on the router associated with the cable port used , also check if you have a green/yellow light on the PC LAN port (some PCs do not have any lights on the LAN port - so ignore)
- try *safemode with networking *


For Windows 10
4 Ways To Boot Into Safe Mode In Windows 10
Safe Mode - Start Windows 10 in - Windows 10 Forums

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Sean Bhatti (Sep 9, 2015)

I have AVG and superantispyware.


----------



## Sean Bhatti (Sep 9, 2015)

I changed the 169 ipv4 to 172, because I read on the forums that it sometimes can be the solution, I also tried reinstalling some drivers and disabling the adapter. I've done ipconfig renew, release etc and this netsh > thing and rebooting the pc everytime none of it has helped.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> I changed the 169 ipv4 to 172, because I read on the forums that it sometimes can be the solution,


 not sure where you read that , but it is not a solution

See details below about IP 169.254.x.x

AVG maybe the issue - so I would think about removing that next BUT before we do that 
What about safemode with networking , as posted in my last post ?
I would like to know if it works on cable in safemode with networking

I'm UK based and will be signing Off soon



*IP 169.254.x.x*
An IP adress of 169.254.x.x is the autoconfiguration address that Windows assigns (Microsoft APIPA) is a DHCP failover mechanism, when it cannot find a dhcp service, so something is either blocking access or is not running 

The following list, are things to try.

*Diagnosis:*


If connected to Modem/Router by cable, check the cable is OK
The PC does not have DHCP enabled -- from an ipconfig /all - *Dhcp Enabled. . . : No* - see below how to set IP and DNS to be automatically 
TCP/IP Stack corrupt - and requires a TCP/IP stack repair - see below how to do a 
PowerCycle.
Try safemode with networking - see below
Reset Router back to factory condition and reconfigure .


----------



## Sean Bhatti (Sep 9, 2015)

Safe mode with networking did not work, still wouldn't identify and I am about to uninstall AVG.


----------



## Sean Bhatti (Sep 9, 2015)

Uninstalling AVG did not help.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Did you use the AVG removal tool - see below

Do you have another PC you can connect to the same cable on the same router and see if that works OK ?

have you changed the port used on the router

What about the lights I posted , in the safemode instructions - do you have those and are they active ?

* AVG Removal Tools *
AVG | Download tools and utilities
Download tools and utilities | AVG Worldwide


> removal tool, that can be used with *AVG 2015 32/64bit* AVG | Download tools and utilities - > use * AVG Remover(32bit) 2015 * OR * AVG Remover(64bit) 2015 * links
> removal tool, that can be used with *AVG 2013 and 2014* AVG Support tools and utilities | AVG Worldwide - > on Installation Tab > use the * AvgRemover *
> removal tool, that can be used with *AVG 2011* Support tools and utilities 2011 | AVG Worldwide -> on Installation Tab > use the * AvgRemover *
> removal tool, that can be used with *AVG 9.0* Support tools and utilities 9.0 | AVG Worldwide -> on Installation Tab > use the * AvgRemover *
> removal tool, that can be used with *AVG 8.5* Support tools and utilities 8.5 | AVG Worldwide -> on Installation Tab > use the * AvgRemover *

-----


----------



## Sean Bhatti (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes AVG is completely removed, also about the lights something I forgot to mention is that the use to be a blue light on my powerline adapter, however that no longer glows (ever since the problem occured) and even in safe boot mode it wouldn't glow.


----------



## Sean Bhatti (Sep 9, 2015)

And I haven't changed ports.


----------



## Sean Bhatti (Sep 9, 2015)

I've seen on another forum that whether it's a private or public network makes a difference and it is private.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> I've seen on another forum that whether it's a private or public network makes a difference and it is private.


 i don't know what you are reading on other forums and its nothing to do with this particular problem
All router are Private IP addresses and that is what you have on the wireless adapter... 

Be careful you do not do something that actually stops the PC from working and has nothing to do with the actual issue 

Its very difficult to advise you when you are reading other forums and also doing other things that we are not aware of

We follow quite a logical progression here and methodologically test and check as we go - so you doing something we do not know about will waste a lot of time and actually create more issues on the PC 

the next parts are the reason you have an issue (always assuming you have not made changes on the PC - that we do not know about - like a fixed IP address - changing to 172.x.x.x will not solve the issue - and not work at all on your system - so you will never fix it , as you have set the PC incorrectly )



> *I forgot to mention is that the use to be a blue light on my powerline adapter, however that no longer glows (ever since the problem occured) *


 chances are it maybe those powerline adapters 

now this maybe a lot of hassle - but take the PC next to the router 
and connect with just one of the cables 
does it WORK ?
if so then also test the other cable - 
does it work - if so , then we know the cables are OK 
And more importantly that the PC is working OK 
and so that leaves just the two powerline adapters or the electrical wiring 

If the PC does NOT work with just one cable between the PC and the router directly - then we know we have a PC issue 

if there is a nearby power plug that you can use the two powerline adapters on and see if they work in a double socket 
NOTE - they often do not work on extension leads 

its a process now of elimination 

but as you will see from my 169.254.x.x - something is stopping the PC getting a DHCP supplied IP address and this would be due to one of the following

The cable to the powerline adapter
The powerline adapter
The electrical wiring 
the Other powerline adapter
The cable connectiong that powerline adapter to the router

offline now until tomorrow UK time zone


----------



## Sean Bhatti (Sep 9, 2015)

I am going to currys pc world and buying a new powerline adapter, a new ethernet cable and a new adsl cable. I will be back before 12 to share if it works.


----------



## Sean Bhatti (Sep 9, 2015)

I just want to make sure it isn't hardware, because if it isn't I will just reset everything on the pc.


----------



## Sean Bhatti (Sep 9, 2015)

One quick question, would it be better to plug the ethernet cable into the tp-link router or the modem?


----------



## Sean Bhatti (Sep 9, 2015)

Because I love throwing around information.


----------



## Sean Bhatti (Sep 9, 2015)

:banghead:I do not have another pc that I can connect it to, however I have a mac I could connect it to.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

EDIT _ crossed POST 


> however I have a mac I could connect it to.


Excellent - try the MAC 
BUT just the 
Router >> cable >> Mac
First and get that working - and post back 


Can you test as I suggest - before throwing hardware at the problem

it will not be the ADSL Cable - because it works with wireless OK 


> would it be better to plug the ethernet cable into the tp-link router or the modem?


 into the router - dont change to many things 
at the moment you have a cable connected to the PC via the powerline 

so think of that as just one big cable 

From the router >> cable >>>> powerline >> house wiring >> powerline >> cable >> PC

All we are doing is eliminating the inbetween stuff 
so by doing this 

From Router >> Cable >> PC 

and if that works , then you know its the bits you have eliminated that causes the issue 

the router is giving out a wireless signal and that works 
so you know the following must work OK

Telephone >> Filter >> ADSL Cable >> Modem >>> cable >>> Router >>> wireless signal

Its possible theres a fault on the router etherenet connections BUT by doing this 

From Router >> Cable >> PC 

that will tell you immediately


----------



## Sean Bhatti (Sep 9, 2015)

I threw hardware at it and it worked.


----------



## Sean Bhatti (Sep 9, 2015)

I also called sky they said that the modem may be the problem and they're doing a test for an entire day so the phone line and internet won't work for long periods of time. I did another ping test during this time and my ping increased by 50 and my ip changed, also the server of which it is connected to changed from Conventry (UK) to Frankfurt (Germany). I am assuming this is only temporary.


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

WiFi interference appears to be your issue causing a disconnect ( not a crash ?)

If a crash , define symptoms

Can you see router name in a list?

How far away? How many bars 3 or more?

Any cordless phones nearby? You may need to change router setup.

169.255... means failure to connect and uses dummy local link value.. changing that wont help

If in a location where walls cause reflections, router antenna location and laptop location are critical. Make both open away from walls or metal may help, even small movements of a few mm can get out of deadspot from standing waves.

CNET> Xirus WiFi Inspector> may help monitor signal level with antenna location/ optimization for both ends.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> I threw hardware at it and it worked.


 I'm glad its all worked out OK for you and your back to working

excellent - :4-cheers: thanks for letting us know
You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------

